# Centerpiece fish for 10 Gal



## Winsloop (Oct 9, 2011)

So, I posted on another board yesterday about a low-tech 10 gallon tank for college. I've been pointed in the direction of this set up by mitchfish9:

Plants- moss, anubias, java fern, C. weditii, marsiela minuta, and ludwigia or rotala for a background.

Equipment- Fluval 106 maybe? And a lower light LED like Finnex fugeray 

Fish- chili rasboras or phoenix rasbora (_Borara brigittae_ and _B. merah_, respectively) And amano shrimp for cleanup crew purposes.


For a centerpiece, I am hoping to avoid the gouramis, since although I like them, I find I have issues keeping them alive. 

My ideal centerpiece has a deeper body and is two to three inches long.

I have a pair of neon dwarf rainbows already in a heavily planted tank already, and they school with a pair of ancient Pristella tetras, but I am worried bout them being out-shined by the reds of the rasboras.

I'd like to keep Kribensis (Pelvicachromis pulcher), but I've never kept cichlids and am worried about water specs, derooted plants, aggression levels, and general size of the fish. 

Would it be possible to keep one male and not have it stroke out from loneliness or aggress the other fish?

I am open to any other suggestions as long as not every one is for _Betta splendens_.

Thank you!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I think even Kribs would be too big for a 10 gallon tbh. I know even appistos aren't recomended for anything smaller than a 20.
Maybe look into killifish?


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

Apistos in a 10g are fine if it is well planted or has enough decor to break the line of sight incase of flaring tempers. I have never kept Kribs but am under the same impression that they act similar to Apistos. I keep Apisto pairs in 10g with a little less of a plant selection then you have and it works just fine. I see no reason why a pair of Kribs wouldn't work but no more than a pair. Although if they spawn all others sometimes including the male will have to deal with moms defense of her fry, and they hold nothing back lol.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

How about a dwarf gourami?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

female betta is the best centerpiece fish you can get due to so many color choices. always at the front of the tank wanting to be fed - the betta will always be noticeable in a 10 gal if you get a colorful one. I prefer dragon plakats myself. you can try a male too, but beware of any other fish that can be viewed as food or competition.


----------



## Winsloop (Oct 9, 2011)

Would the Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario) work here? Once again, with only one male?


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

Scarlets are awesome but they are small so most of the time you'll be almost up to the glass trying to locate him. A couple of males would be nice in a planted tank. Each would have their own territory and it would be pretty cool to watch em defend it against one another.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

How about Peacock Gudgeons!


----------



## mdmartin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody have opinions about Honey Gouramis? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myFish.php?do=view&p=24&n=Honey_Gourami_Colisa_chunahttp://

I think they end up a little smaller than Dwarf Gouramis and have a good temperament - although there are warnings about them and plants -broad-leafed stuff should be fine though.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you just wont find a nicer centerpiece fish than a plakat betta. it has a major difference from long finned bettas in that it is much more active and catches your eye more easily than other slow anabantoids


----------



## mdmartin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Newman said:


> you just wont find a nicer centerpiece fish than a plakat betta. it has a major difference from long finned bettas in that it is much more active and catches your eye more easily than other slow anabantoids


I think Newman has it right - forget gouramis. Bettas are indestructible and eye-catching.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

A caveat about the whole betta thing. They can be punks and terrorize your other fish. I wouldn't trust a betta to coexist with small fish like dwarf rasboras. You could give it a try but be warned that you may need to rehome.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

if you're housing smaller schooling fish then try a female plakat. they have milder tempers than males since they care less about territory and can actually share the aquarium with other fish. regular size fish should be fine. its when you get tiny dwarf species that can become a problem/food.


----------

